# Insurance...(again sorry)....



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I know this has been done to death but just received my insurance renewal through from Admiral and it has gone up by over £150 which I am not best impressed with...

Anyone recently insured their GT-R and got good prices from anyone in particular? Might save me a few hours trawling through and calling round for quotes. Need a company that are 'mod friendly' too.

For comparison purposes I am 35yrs, 12 protected yrs NCD, 0 points, 6K miles per annum, tracker and got the enemy on there are a named driver with all mods declared and quoted £973.

Cheers
Stevie


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

Im 34, 10 yrs NCB, 0 points and 6k miles with tracker. I switched to Competition Car Insurance - awesome.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

What a scam this is....just re entered all of my details on Admiral site inc mods etc and come up with a price there of £851....£122 cheaper than the renewal!!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Steve, just been through exactly the same thing, only mine went up by a lot more than £150. I did acrew 3 points though earlier in the year.

Competition Car insurance were cheaper than what i paid last year, plus 5 track days, plus their highest insurance bracket is 400bhp +, so doesnt matter what you do to the car as long as you tell them.

Definately worth a call.


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> What a scam this is....just re entered all of my details on Admiral site inc mods etc and come up with a price there of £851....£122 cheaper than the renewal!!


I changed an old CLK320 to a Mini One...

On the phone Admrial said the Mini One would be £690 to insure.

Cancelled the policy - ordered a fresh one with them...


...£450!

Never ever renew with them always just start a new one.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Think Admirals pricing may have something to do with me, :banned:

Try competition car insurance, ontop form at the moment


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cheers guys will give competition car insurance a try....also feel like a rant with Admiral...wonder how many just let it roll over onto a next without going through the ring around process and get ripped off.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Stevie

Admiral always try it on at renewal - its a known fact so just take that on board and enter your details on a comparison site to get the "right" rate and call them - last year I found it best early evening as I got through to the Canada call centre who seem to have a much better customer service mentality.

I reduced by 3 car multicar quote by over £400 from the renewal papers issued (around 20%) and all my mods on the GTR cost me an extra £15!!

Having said that, if you are tracking the car I would seriously consider CCI as an off at a track is VERY expensive!!.

D


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cheers David....made a few calls and looks like the £850 is about right. Still about £70 more than I paid last year though although still to speak to CCI. Always had some fluctuations but never by so much...poor show really as even now if I could get same ball park figures from another company/s I would move out of principal....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sin said:


> I did acrew 3 points though earlier in the year.


SP23 ' fixed penalty: male driving an MX5 in the the North West' ???


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> SP23 ' fixed penalty: male driving an MX5 in the the North West' ???


lmao, sssshhhhhh!!!!!

glad u never mentioned the roof being down also


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> SP23 ' fixed penalty: male driving an MX5 in the the North West' ???


Zed Ed :bowdown1:

On a more serious note, Stevie my admiral renewal went up by a similar amount. I rang them up and said i wanted their best price and i was going to shop around and the chap i spoke to started cracking out discounts here there and everywhere so it ended up being about the same as my last years policy which i was pleased with. I find that the admiral multicar policies are way way cheaper than any other company i've tried anyway.


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

One more thumbs up for Competition Car Insurance.

Slightly lower price than Admiral but the big benefit being 5x track days insured for free!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

but no third party cover on other people's cars when lent to you.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

they cover all mods with no increase in premium? is this true?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

andrew186 said:


> they cover all mods with no increase in premium? is this true?


Yes - no increase in premium whether 401bhp or 800bhp!

D


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

Just started a policy with Admiral..2011MY, 36 years old, 11 years NCD, 0 points, with tracker..£702, without tracker £778.. Quite baffling that it was also around £85 cheaper with 'overnight left on driveway' rather than in garage!? I questioned this and was told was due to incidents when putting cars in garage!.. The renewal prices are always ridiculous, trying to take advantage of folk not willing/bothered to shop around...


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Just got my renewal premium from Elephant & all things considered it isn't as bad as i'd expected.

No changes since last year other than an extra yr's NCB & my premium last year was £988 but has risen to £1099 for this year. Checked a few price comp sites last week & the best premium i could find was around £1200 so i guess my renewal isn't too bad.

Called CCI on Friday but never got a call back so will try again this week to see if they can do any better.

On the subject of CCI track day cover, did i read somewhere that they do cover the Nordschleife as long as it's an organised track day (not TF).


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

New Drivers Car Insurance - GPS Tracked Insurance

Is there any insurers that do these gps tracked insurance policies? You may have heard, they put a gps tracker in and monitor your driving to make sure you stick to the speed limit. You are also only allowed to drive before 11pm and after 5am. (might as well castrate you)

Sounds great? This is what a lot of young drivers are being forced into now to get their quotes below 3k for a 1 litre sh*tbox.

Sounds kinda daft when you hear people moaning about paying £1000 to insure a 193+ mph car which uses tyres costing more than that.

That said, I agree they use a monopoly to extort premiums, then try and get a cheeky 10% extra out of you at renewal time!!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

jimbo095 said:


> also around £85 cheaper with 'overnight left on driveway' rather than in garage!? I questioned this and was told was due to incidents when putting cars in garage!


That's good to know....will be asking for a re quote with in and out of the garage. I suppose given the size of the car, and if you have a single garage like me which is a tight squeeze for a GT-R, that some folks must have made contact at one stage or another. First time I reversed in was probably the most scary moment of my life :runaway:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> That's good to know....will be asking for a re quote with in and out of the garage. I suppose given the size of the car, and if you have a single garage like me which is a tight squeeze for a GT-R, that some folks must have made contact at one stage or another. First time I reversed in was probably the most scary moment of my life :runaway:


Got a single garage myself and find although tight, if you drive in forward its not that hard. Reversing however is quite difficult!

Also I prefer my car to be in the garage and out of sight to thieves who drive around taking pictures of driveways on nice estates to build a database of cars. They then know exactly which cars are where when an order comes through.

It would cost you more than £85 for your insurance excess if it was stolen!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup i would be saying kept on drive if that's cheaper but keep it tucked away safe and sound in the garage. I am fortunate that even if i did keep the car on the drive it is out of sight behind some 6ft wooden gates. Actually never have my car in sight at home unless its getting washed.....


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

The bit about being more expensive when parked in the garage might be my fault. I had to make a £4500 claim from Admiral when mice eat my wiring loom while parked in the garage!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

srandall said:


> The bit about being more expensive when parked in the garage might be my fault. I had to make a £4500 claim from Admiral when mice eat my wiring loom while parked in the garage!


I hope you have since bought a cat that lives in the garage:chuckle:


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> I hope you have since bought a cat that lives in the garage:chuckle:


PMSL!!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks like i'll now be moving across to CCI.

Renewal from Heffalump was just shy of £1100 against a £998 for last year. Give CCI a quick call back today & my premium would be under £700 (including the 5 track days & mods etc.).

Only slight issue is i'd need to get a Tracker fitted which i don't really fancy the idea of, however the premium saving covers the cost & 1st yrs subscription (just).


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well after a really good conversation with CCI I have taken a policy out....£150 cheaper than the next best quote and 5 trackdays with all of my mods noted, although they don't influence the overall price of the premium. Very happy so thanks for the recommendations :thumbsup:


----------

